# Raw crease under baby's chin - how to heal?



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

DD is a chubby little thing and gets milk and spit up caught up in the creases of her double chin. I guess the past couple days I haven't been paying attention and it has gotten all red and raw in there. What can I do to heal it? It is hard to get in there, and she screams every time I try, but I need to do something before it gets worse.

Any ideas for what will help her skin get better?


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Gotta love the fat roles!

First, get it clean. If it is really raw, she won't like it, but it's important. I suggest NOT using a cloth, but just lots of running water from the sink, shower, or, my favorite, a funnel.

Second, pat it dry as best you can.

Lastly, spread some corn starch in there / a finger (don't "sprinkle" it, as baby won't like getting in her nose or airways.)

It should heal up just fine this way-- keep an eye on it-- more, a nose LOL-- and clean again at least by the time it gets stinky! (w/ spitty babes this can be pretty frequent.)

goodluck! oh-- and do your best to keep a dry bib on her.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

I would clean it, dry it with a cloth and even blow on it to make sure it was nice and dry. If it was really bad I would put cornstarch powder on it. After a day or two of this it would clear right up, then it was all about just keeping it dry.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Yup. Cornstarch powder. or one like Caldesene, if you're willing. (It will kill any yeasties, although using Caldescene probably isn't a popular stance on MDC.)


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

But if it is yeast, corn starch will feed it and make it worse. At least that's what my pedi told me.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes, I'd steer clear of corn starch if it is yeasty, though I doubt it is if this has developed only recently and isn't too far gone.

I've had pretty good success w vinegar in water wiped periodically on a yeast rash. A least I think that was our key to success.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
But if it is yeast, corn starch will feed it and make it worse. At least that's what my pedi told me.









True - so if it didn't start clearing up after a couple of days with just plain cleaning and cornstarch powder, I would start considering yeast and look for "yeast fighting" solutions


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

gentle soap and water, pat dry, and put some desitin creamy on it-that will have it all gone in a day or two. dd1 had 4 chins and used to get the same thing on her neck, and that was how i got it healed up.
eta dd and ds got the same thing in their thigh fat rolls, too, so watch those too for this same red wetness issue! i treat it the same way-gentle soap and water, dry gently, and apply desitin creamy/balmex.
eta corn starch can harbor bacteria and make for a massive yeast infection--i would not recommend it.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I swear by coconut oil, that stuff will kill off any goo going on under there and it wont hurt or sting. But get it super dry first...maybe putting a wash cloth under there for a few min to absorb the wettness.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Erin** 
dd1 had 4 chins

That's hilarious! My DD1 had that many too. So far DD2 has only two.







: Sweet baby chins! I love 'em!

Well, she's doing a little better. Still a little red but nothing like it was. I think the thing that most helped was when she was asleep in my lap I tilted her head back so that the raw area was exposed to the air for a while. Worked wonders! I could almost SEE it healing.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

Ah, baby chins. SO cute.

DS got a wicked yeast infection under his chin - he was a constant drooler. We tried lots of things and eventually 2 or 3 different antifungal creams before it finally got cleared up. My advice is to stay on top of it. If it's looking better, that's wonderful, but we let this drag on way too long for our little one.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

I LOVE the funnel idea. I will try that next time









Another thing I do w/DD (besides most of the tricks mentioned) is let it "air dry" a bit after a bath or a washing by putting her on her tummy so she keeps her neck up. It also makes it easy to pat her dry there


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hokulele* 
DD is a chubby little thing and gets milk and spit up caught up in the creases of her double chin. I guess the past couple days I haven't been paying attention and it has gotten all red and raw in there. What can I do to heal it? It is hard to get in there, and she screams every time I try, but I need to do something before it gets worse.

Any ideas for what will help her skin get better?

My daughter had this problem for months as an infant. You definitely have to routinely clean & i found putting her in the tub, kind of lying her back, and swooshing water with a VERY soft washcloth was best. Pat dry - really well.

If it is a yeast infection, you'll have to treat it before healing the skin. I recommend a good probiotic - get it in the powder form, and make a paste with it & water. We also had some luck with "Bag Balm" - it smells nasty - very greasy - used on cow udders - but works wonders. You can also get an OTC anti-fungal cream (like for athletes foot - yes, its nasty), and combine a tiny bit w/a very plain cream - like vasoline. Yes, I understand typically vasoline, etc. is not good for babies or for skin - but you have to heal the infection.

Once it is healed, regular gentle cleaning, followed by completely drying, and applying a barrier cream worked best for us. Its only a few more months probably that you'l have to deal with this. For my DD it was relieved once she started sitting up.


----------



## msaraann (May 6, 2004)

I use a peri bottle to squirt my baby's neck crease clean. Then pat it thoroughly dry. With raw skin I would avoid any creams or oils and just make sure the area stays clean and dry.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We found that Weleda calendula cream helped that heal quickly. We'd wash her neck, dry well, put on some cream, let that dry well and then put a little Burt's Bees baby powder on it. This was a lot easier once she could lay on her belly and hold her head up!


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

I'd wash it no more than once or twice a day. I used these super soft baby washcloths. . . .


----------

